# Want to use DECA for internet to Blu Ray player..



## parallax1 (Jun 21, 2007)

Just had Whole-Home installed and love it. I ended up with 2 HR24's so I didn't need external DECAs at the boxes. I have a Blu Ray player in the bedroom next to the DVR that I need internet to for NetFlix. Can I use a green label splitter to split the line coming in and then use a DECA to give the Blu Ray internet access? If so, which DECA do I need? White w/power supply, or can I use the black one like the one attached to my router. I see those cheaper on eBay but I don't want to spend the money if it won't work.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

While not a supported method, either DECA should work for what you want.


----------



## parallax1 (Jun 21, 2007)

Thanks! Seems most people don't sell the white DECAs with a power supply included on eBay so you have to end up buying from 2 different people while the black has it included.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

parallax1 said:


> Thanks! Seems most people don't sell the white DECAs with a power supply included on eBay so you have to end up buying from 2 different people while the black has it included.


:lol: "It seems like" the items on ebay have "fallen off the back of a truck".
The 18 volt PI for the white DECA isn't very common to be "on a truck".


----------



## parallax1 (Jun 21, 2007)

Lol. When I see cases of DECAs for sale I have to just shake my head...:nono:


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

parallax1 said:


> Lol. When I see cases of DECAs for sale I have to just shake my head...:nono:


They come from a "bigger truck". :lol:


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

parallax1 said:


> Thanks! Seems most people don't sell the white DECAs with a power supply included on eBay so you have to end up buying from 2 different people while the black has it included.


isn't this cause the white ones are meant ti be used w/o it usually (except hr20) while the black ones are the internet connection kit?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

David MacLeod said:


> isn't this cause the white ones are meant ti be used w/o it usually (except hr20) while the black ones are the internet connection kit?


These aren't even used on the HR20, be it a -100 or -700.
These were first used before the BB DECA came out.


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

"veryoldschool" said:


> These aren't even used on the HR20, be it a -100 or -700.
> These were first used before the BB DECA came out.


Huh? Maybe I am list here, but I have a white DECA installed by DIRECTV tech on my HR20-700. it has not PS and get me MRV. I put a BR player on it and it connects to the Internet as well.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

gio12 said:


> Huh? Maybe I am list here, but I have a white DECA installed by DIRECTV tech on my HR20-700. it has not PS and get me MRV. I put a BR player on it and it connects to the Internet as well.


If connected to a receiver for power, that will work. [If I am reading your post correctly]


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

hilmar2k said:


> If connected to a receiver for power, that will work. [*If I am reading your post correctly*]


Glad you can translate. 
A white DECA needs power. Receivers normally supply this, but when used without a receiver, the white DECA needs the 18 volt PI.


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

"hilmar2k" said:


> If connected to a receiver for power, that will work. [If I am reading your post correctly]


That's what I wrote. Connected to my HR20-700 receiver.


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

"hilmar2k" said:


> If connected to a receiver for power, that will work. [If I am reading your post correctly]


That's what I wrote. It's connected to me HR20-700 RECEIVER.

But I seemed confused, because VS said the white DECA is not used for the HR20.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

gio12 said:


> That's what I wrote. It's connected to me HR20-700 RECEIVER.
> 
> But I seemed confused, because VS said the white DECA is not used for the HR20.


I think he meant the 18V power inserter is not used with the HR20. It's only used when a white DECA is used as a broadband DECA.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

gio12 said:


> That's what I wrote. Connected to my HR20-700 receiver.


It was a little hard to decipher exactly what you meant in your post.


----------



## parallax1 (Jun 21, 2007)

Just wanted to thank everyone for the answers. Works like a charm!


----------

